# Contexto



## delfos90

Debo decir para empezar que me encanta este sitio, esta excelentemente estructurado, siempre se solucionan mis problemas de traduccion y casi todo mundo esta dispuesto a ayudar, entre otras cosas. Sin embargo hay un par de cosas que no me acaban de gustar, la primera es la gran estupidez que representa el ser "banneado" por no usar contexto para algunas preguntas que se tienen. Creo que el uso de el contexto es algo muy util bajo ciertas circunstancias pero hay ocasiones que uno necesita simplemente la traduccion literal de una palabra desconocida, no bien para usarla directamente en la traduccion que uno esta haciendo, sino para darse una idea general de lo que la palabra o frase en cuestion significa. No se ustedes pero a mi me es muy util. Digamos a manera ilustrativa la frase "put in the backburner" si quisiera saber el significado de esta frase no necesito contexto para que me sea contestado. Esto es, si alguien me dice que es "Posponer algo" me sera de mucha ayuda la traduccion, si alguien me dice, que es literalmente poner en el quemador trasero (que es mas pequeño) de una estufa, unire esas dos ideas y me dare una idea de las raices de esa frase, asi literalmente esa frase se arraigara a mi mente. No creo que sea buena restringir este tipo de ideas pues asi limitamos la generacion conocimiento.
Otra cosa que no me agrada es la rigidez de los moderadores a veces me parece que funcionan como maquinas y no se ajustan a las necesidades de conocimiento que la gente del foro tiene. Asi si no entienden una pregunta o creen que es tonta o les parece repetitiva la cierran. Eso es verdaderamente falta de buen criterio. Otra queja que extendere en su moemnto es la prohibicion exagerada de foros como el de español frances, de no usar otro idioma, aunque sea como contexto.
Espero que usen esta oportunidad para expresar las cosas que no les gusten de la pagina y que sean escuchadas y tomadas en cuenta.
SALUDOS


----------



## ordira

Sí, a veces también detesto cómo algunos moderadores se cierran o parecen ser demasiado conservadores, pero con el tiempo he aprendido a entenderlos y a también que el poner un poquito de contexto (a veces el tema en dos o tres palabras) no toma mucho tiempo y obtienes mejores respuestas para tu duda y para la posteridad.  Estoy casi seguro que los mod's tienen que seguir ciertas reglas e instrucciones también si es que quieren seguir en ese "puesto".  Todo se puede resumir en esto:  

_Debo decir para empezar que me encanta este sitio, esta excelentemente estructurado, siempre se solucionan mis problemas de traduccion y casi todo mundo esta dispuesto a ayudar_, 

y creo que esta afirmación no habría sido posible sin la labor de los moderadores.  Hay muchos hilos que despotrican contra los moderadores, pero al final, el resultado es un muy buen sitio y que los que hemos  tenido algún “problema” con ellos, pues aquí seguimos.


----------



## swift

Hola Delfos:

No tengo noticias de miembro alguno que hubiera sido expulsado de WR por no proveer contexto. Si esa fuera la política de los foros, no habría tantos usuarios inscritos*. No obstante, otra cosa es resistirse a brindar la información necesaria para comprender la voz o la expresión consultada, sin importar cuántas veces se haya demostrado la ambigüedad o la polisemia de un giro. A pesar de que muchos foristas tienen un gran dominio de uno o varios idiomas, no conocen todo el acervo lexicográfico y fraseológico de esas lenguas; de ahí que contextualizar o al menos informar sobre el contenido general del texto puede resultar muy útil, además de beneficioso para la gran mayoría que no son especialistas.

Lo que sí comparto contigo es la petición desmesurada de contexto cuando se trata de expresiones idiomáticas o palabras que no requieren de mucho párrafo para ser traducidas. Otro problema es cuando se trata de usos regionales, ya sean éstos palabras, expresiones idiomáticas o giros; el desconocimiento de las variantes regionales de una lengua dada pone en aprietos a algunos... entre quienes se cuentan los "esa palabra no se usa en (país) y probablemente no exista". Ahora bien, puesto que una de las normas del foro es precisamente la de proveer el contexto, no queda más que acatar esa instrucción. Asimismo, cabe destacar que los foros son extensiones de los diccionarios y por consiguiente resulta muy útil poder contextualizar los términos y las frases consultadas, para futuras referencias.

Cada foro funciona de acuerdo con la reglamentación general de WR, pero algunos de ellos solicitan también cierto número de normas anexas para que las discusiones se den en el mejor de los ambientes. No parece necesario emplear citas de otras lenguas en los foros bilingües (como el Español-Francés) porque en todo caso sería más fácil parafrasear el texto de la lengua no autorizada que insertar la cita directamente.

Huelga decir que todo lo anterior es el parecer de un forista, de modo que sería bueno que aguardes un poco y escuches la opinión de los moderadores.

Un saludo,


swift


_________
* Pero no soy moderador, y los motivos de expulsión no son ventilados. A veces nos enteramos de las razones, otras veces no.


----------



## ampurdan

Hola Delfos90:

Intentaré ir por partes.



delfos90 said:


> Debo decir para empezar que me encanta este sitio, esta excelentemente estructurado, siempre se solucionan mis problemas de traduccion y casi todo mundo esta dispuesto a ayudar, entre otras cosas.



Lo celebro y lo comparto. Es cosa de todos. Todos lo hemos hecho así; como Swift ha explicado, en una pequeña parte porque seguimos esas reglas y en una gran parte gracias a que la gente en general le aplica su buen criterio y sentido común. Sin lo segundo, lo primero sirve de poco.



delfos90 said:


> Sin embargo hay un par de cosas que no me acaban de gustar, la primera es la gran estupidez que representa el ser "banneado" por no usar contexto para algunas preguntas que se tienen.



Si tal cosa ocurriera así, efectivamente sería una gran estupidez; pero no te molestes si te aseguro que eso *no* es así. Para que una persona sea expulsada de los foros, tiene que ser un caso irremediable de no acatamiento a las reglas de los foros (salvo en caso de spam o acoso). Es siempre una cuestión de actitud, no por una simple falta puntual en relación con alguna regla. Aunque esa infracción sea reiterada, si no se trata de faltas de respeto graves hacia otras personas, el forero es avisado en varias ocasiones por los moderadores antes de que se le mande un primer aviso oficial y luego, si hace falta, un segundo. Después de ese segundo aviso, si sigue sin hacer caso, entonces sí desgraciadamente nos vemos obligados a expulsar al forero. Tanto el mandar avisos oficiales como la decisión sobre la expulsión de un forero debe ser siempre (salvo en los casos de spam) una decisión de un grupo de moderadores; un moderador aislado no debe tomar esa decisión por su cuenta. Por mi experiencia, te puedo decir que no es una decisión fácil y que no se toma nada a la ligera porque, eso sí, una vez expulsada, no se permite que esa persona vuelva a acceder a los foros.



delfos90 said:


> Creo que el uso de el contexto es algo muy util bajo ciertas circunstancias pero hay ocasiones que uno necesita simplemente la traduccion literal de una palabra desconocida, no bien para usarla directamente en la traduccion que uno esta haciendo, sino para darse una idea general de lo que la palabra o frase en cuestion significa. No se ustedes pero a mi me es muy util. Digamos a manera ilustrativa la frase "put in the backburner" si quisiera saber el significado de esta frase no necesito contexto para que me sea contestado. Esto es, si alguien me dice que es "Posponer algo" me sera de mucha ayuda la traduccion, si alguien me dice, que es literalmente poner en el quemador trasero (que es mas pequeño) de una estufa, unire esas dos ideas y me dare una idea de las raices de esa frase, asi literalmente esa frase se arraigara a mi mente. No creo que sea buena restringir este tipo de ideas pues asi limitamos la generacion conocimiento.



Poner el contexto adecuado a una pregunta para que la misma se pueda responder siempre es obligatorio. En ocasiones, se requerirá más contexto y en ocasiones, se requerirá menos. La frase entera siempre es conveniente ponerla.

Otra cosa es lo que los moderadores hacen para cumplir esa regla. Según la naturaleza de la situación, pueden tomar una multitud de acciones, desde pedirlo amablemente, en calidad de foreros, hasta retirar el hilo y mandar un mensaje explicativo al forero, cuando por ejemplo los foreros dan palos de ciego y no vuelve a aparecer el que abrió el hilo para aclarar lo que quiso preguntar. También pueden no hacer nada, cuando pese a que no se provea una frase, no cabe duda alguna de qué es lo que se pregunta, por ejemplo.



delfos90 said:


> Otra cosa que no me agrada es la rigidez de los moderadores a veces me parece que funcionan como maquinas y no se ajustan a las necesidades de conocimiento que la gente del foro tiene.



Es posible, obviamente todo es mejorable y sería muy estúpido decir que los moderadores no nos equivocamos. Ocurre a menudo. Pero creo que somos personas más o menos razonables y si se nos contacta, podemos discutir tranquilamente el porqué de nuestras acciones.

Claro es que no siempre nos podemos poner de acuerdo con todo el mundo, hay cosas con las que la mayoría de foreros y el administrador se sienten a gusto y no vamos a cambiar porque a algunos no les guste, si esta opinión minoritaria es incompatible con el querer general. Si en eso consiste la rigidez que te molesta, confieso que existe y que cuesta que cambie. No sería raro, sin embargo, que incluso como equipo de moderación rectifiquemos y flexibilicemos alguna manera de moderar que antes creíamos que debíamos aplicar de forma más estricta.



delfos90 said:


> Asi si no entienden una pregunta o creen que es tonta o les parece repetitiva la cierran. Eso es verdaderamente falta de buen criterio.



Estoy de acuerdo que cerrar una pregunta porque no se entiende es falta de buen criterio; pero si eso ha sucedido, no debe haberlo hecho con la frecuencia necesaria como para que yo tenga conocimiento de ello. Te invito, sin embargo, a que reportes las ocasiones concretas cuando veas que pasan.

A lo de "creer que es tonta" no puedo contestarte desgraciadamente porque para mí es demasiado vago. Dependiendo de a qué te refieras, puedo estar de acuerdo o no.

Obviamente, si una pregunta ya se ha preguntado varias veces, no tiene sentido volver a preguntar lo mismo, para eso mantenemos los hilos en el foro, para que sean consultados y, si procede, pedir aclaraciones en el hilo existente.

En cualquier caso, será mejor que todo eso se trate en hilos separados, no tiene nada que ver con el contexto.



delfos90 said:


> Otra queja que extendere en su moemnto es la prohibicion exagerada de foros como el de español frances, de no usar otro idioma, aunque sea como contexto.



Mejor tratarlo en un hilo aparte, sí.



delfos90 said:


> Espero que usen esta oportunidad para expresar las cosas que no les gusten de la pagina y que sean escuchadas y tomadas en cuenta.



Espero yo más bien que busquen algún hilo que ya haya tratado su queja con anterioridad antes que tratar varios temas en este hilo. 

Por la parte que me toca en todo esto, creo que puedo decir que te he escuchado y tomado en cuenta.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

delfos90 said:


> Sin embargo hay un par de cosas que no me acaban de gustar, la primera es la gran estupidez que representa el ser "banneado" por no usar contexto para algunas preguntas que se tienen.
> SALUDOS



Hola,

No te puedo decir nada de nada de miembros "banneados", pero no creo que sea por no dar contexto. 

Pero el contexto en sí se ha discutido, y más de una vez. Yo encuentro lógico pedirlo. Las palabras no suelen estar solas (a no ser que sea una frase tipo "cállate", "ven aquí", etc.). 

Si alguien abre un post preguntando "qué significa chorizo en español" la respuesta, sin contexto, es imposible.  

Mira estos hilos, pueden serte útiles.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1112313

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=711050

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=381524


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

La ventaja del foro es justamente la de colocar las expresiones dentro de un contexto particular y encontrar la traducción adecuada para este caso preciso. Obtener la traducción literal es muy sencillo: se hace a través de los diccionarios, que suelen pecar de contexto o no recogen todas las posibilidades. Y si se quieren ver todos los usos de una palabra, el diccionario monolingüe está para satisfacer la curiosidad de uno.

¿Qué interés tendrían estos foros si no se estudiara caso a caso la traducción idónea de una expresión? Pues ese caso a caso, solo el contexto lo puede definir y la colocación de dicha expresión dentro de la frase original.

Si alguien no es capaz de explicar rápidamente el contexto en su propio idioma, decir dónde ha visto la frase, o en qué circunstancias se ha pronunciado y si es con tono enfadado o de guasa, sea únicamente eso, pues el foro no le va a ayudar más que un diccionario. El foro WR está ideado como un complemento de los diccionarios, no como su substituto.

Si se pregunta por un verbo, sin frase, ni contexto que lo acompañe, si este verbo está recogido en nuestros diccionarios en sus distintos aspectos, remitiremos al forero a su consulta, pues no podemos hacer más, ya que no nos da elementos para proponer algo distinto.

El contexto es el que compone este caso particular, el que le da este matiz especial. Simplemente, lo es todo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días:

Me gustaría añadir algo más:

Nunca he considerado *la petición de contexto* como una imposición a veces molesta, arbitraria o innecesaria sino más bien la expresión de nuestro genuino interés  por prestar la mejor y más certera ayuda posible al forero que acude en busca de respuestas.

Y *dar el contexto*, independientemente de su vital importancia en términos puramente lingüísticos, de las normas y su obligado cumplimiento, supone para mí un gesto de deferencia hacia *todos* los foreros que, día tras día, año tras año, prestan dicha ayuda.


----------



## delfos90

Les agradezco a todos las aportaciones a este hilo, han sido verdaderamente enriquecedoras, en particular los provenientes de moderadores. Debo, en primer lugar pedir una disculpa por la palabra "Bannear" que fue de mi parte mal expresada, quise decir que hay veces que los post son eliminados no que el miembro en cuestion sea expulsado del foro, debo decir que me ha pasado un par de veces y no de la manera mas cortés. 
Debo aceptar tambien que no hablo de la generalidad de los moderadores.
Tambien quiero dejar claro que este hilo fue creado por un usuario comun con preguntas comunes y bajo esa premisa quiero legitimar mis quejas a la gente que hace mal su trabajo y extender mi felicitaciones a los que lo hacen bien.
Por utimo hago una peticion que engloba lo anteriormente dicho:
MODERADORES Y USUARIOS SEAN MAS FLEXIBLES.
Gracias otra vez y saludos a todos


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

delfos90 said:


> Les agradezco a todos las aportaciones a este hilo, han sido verdaderamente enriquecedoras, en particular los provenientes de moderadores.



Aunque no soy moderadora, de nada.



> Debo, en primer lugar pedir una disculpa por la palabra "Bannear" que fue de mi parte mal expresada, quise decir que hay veces que los post son eliminados no que el miembro en cuestion sea expulsado del foro, debo decir que me ha pasado un par de veces y no de la manera mas cortés.



La verdad es que la palabra no está en el diccionario, pero los usuarios de a pie la usamos para  referirnos a ex-foreros a quienes se les ha prohibido la entrada en el foro. De un post decimos que está deleteado (ya lo sé, tampoco está en el diccionario).



> Tambien quiero dejar claro que este hilo fue creado por un usuario comun con preguntas comunes y bajo esa premisa quiero legitimar mis quejas a la gente que hace mal su trabajo y extender mi felicitaciones a los que lo hacen bien.



Pero es que esto no es un trabajo. Aquí no hacemos un trabajo, ni siquiera los moderadores, que son tan voluntarios como los usuarios comunes. No estamos haciendo un trabajo, estamos aquí para ayudar en lo que podamos, cada uno a su manera.



> Por utimo hago una peticion que engloba lo anteriormente dicho:
> MODERADORES Y USUARIOS SEAN MAS FLEXIBLES.



Creo que todos somos bastante flexibles, especialmente los moderadores. Si no lo fueran esto no sería un foro, sería un campo de concentración virtual.


> Gracias otra vez y saludos a todos



Un saludo para tí también.


----------



## Dentellière

Tal vez llego algo tarde al comentario, pero , por mi parte no podría traducir absolutamente nada sin contexto.
Si lo hiciera, sería como un traductor electrónico .... de los que, en la actualidad pululan.   Ough..!


----------



## Sveika

A pesar de que consulto mucho este sitio , no suelo escribir comentarios sobre todo por falta de tiempo. 
Es verdad que a veces estás traduciendo un texto y tienes el tiempo encima, entonces acudes a estos foros en busca de una respuesta rápida y te encuentras con esa temible respuesta en la cual te solicitan el dichooooso contexto. Porsupuesto que formo parte de aquellos usuarios que quiere "arrancarse los cabellos" cuando esto sucede pero por otro lado me parece totalmente razonable y de hecho fomenta ciertos hábitos en cuanto a nuestra forma de solicitar lo que necesitamos, a mejorar la comunicación. A mí no me parece inflexible, en todo caso si queremos el significado de alguna palabra,una equivalencia , un sinónimo , etc.  deberíamos por lo menos especificar que lo requerimos " a la de ya" "como caiga" " avienta todo cuanto se te ocurra",  lo cual en efecto , equivaldría -como sugiere Dentellière - a que lo consultasemos en un traductor automatizado...  de manera que esa rigidez que podamos percibir en determinado momento , es realmente una manera de no caer en el "ahí se va". Este es un foro de expresión abierto y creo que debemos respetar el carácter,la forma de percibir las cosas de los demás usuarios, mostrar tolerancia ya que toda crítica es constructiva aún cuando pudiera haber intenciones obscuras detrás( lo cual dudo por completo). Con esto no estoy diciendo que no sea usted tolerante. 
Mi lógica al participar en estos foros es , entre otras cosas, formular la pregunta con el cuidado, con la precisión y la creatividad con que quiero la respuesta... Dicen que  "en la forma de pedir está el dar" ¿cierto?


----------



## eno2

En vez de abrir nuevo hilo sobre contexto, pongo mi consulta específica aquí.

Estoy un poco 'aterrorizado' porque a veces me cierran preguntas (hilos) por 'falta de contexto', cuando di la frase entera, que es una forma de contexto según artículo 1, el primero,  sobre contexto en el reglamento.



> Contexto
> - La *frase entera* en la que se encuentra la palabra buscada (incluso a veces la anterior y la que sigue)



No parece ser lo suficiente para evitar que cierren el hilo o incluso lo eliminen. Como es lógico, esos son casos en que obviamente  no tenía ni encontré más contexto.

Mi impresión es que  moderación actúa de manera un poco dura con estas frases enteras sin contexto más amplio.

_La pregunta sería: ¿Es acceptable o no una frase entera, si no se disponga de más contexto?_


----------



## chamyto

No soy moderador, pero tras casi 10 años en WR he visto que el criterio del contexto (la obligatoriedad de ponerlo) no se aplica del mismo modo en todos los foros; sí es cierto no obstante, tuve varias ocasiones en las que se me cerró/ borró un hilo o comentario y en el antiguo interfaz ponía qué moderador había borrado el hilo cuando ahora (normalmente) pone "moderator" , y antes ponía el moderador que lo había editado/ borrado. Corríjanme si me equivoco, pues últimamente no entro mucho a WR.


----------



## swift

Hola, @eno2.

Yo diría que se debe tener en mente la finalidad de estos foros, que es la de servir como extensiones y complementos para las entradas lexicográficas. Si la consulta es tan escueta que solo proporciona una oración sin mayores detalles —como una frase que se apuntó a la pasada mientras se escuchaba cierto programa hace mucho tiempo, y que probablemente no se escuchó correctamente—, es difícil que el hilo resulte provechoso: la discusión se desviará en un juego de adivinanzas y tentativas de respuesta basadas en intuiciones y reconstrucciones, búsquedas adicionales en la Web, etc. La consulta debería ser planteada de tal manera que el hilo sea autosuficiente; ello implica proporcionar todos los demás detalles que se desglosan en la definición operativa de «contexto» que se halla entre los lineamientos de participación de cada foro. La oración completa es solo uno de los elementos contextuales, un punto de partida, y la mayoría de las veces no es suficiente.

Si en alguna ocasión consideraras que se actuó con excesiva dureza con respecto a tu consulta, te podrías poner en contacto con cualquiera de los moderadores del foro en cuestión y pedirles que te ayuden a entender el criterio que siguieron.


----------



## eno2

swift said:


> Hola, @eno2.
> 
> Yo diría que se debe tener en mente la finalidad de estos foros, que es la de servir como extensiones y complementos para las entradas lexicográficas. Si la consulta es tan escueta que solo proporciona una oración sin mayores detalles —como una frase que se apuntó a la pasada mientras se escuchaba cierto programa hace mucho tiempo, y que probablemente no se escuchó correctamente—, es difícil que el hilo resulte provechoso: la discusión se desviará en un juego de adivinanzas y tentativas de respuesta basadas en intuiciones y reconstrucciones, búsquedas adicionales en la Web, etc. La consulta debería ser planteada de tal manera que el hilo sea autosuficiente; ello implica proporcionar todos los demás detalles que se desglosan en la definición operativa de «contexto» que se halla entre los lineamientos de participación de cada foro. La oración completa es solo uno de los elementos contextuales, un punto de partida, *y la mayoría de las veces no es suficiente.*


Hola, Gracias.
Si, de acuerdo.
El primer compañero  me dio
el significado y  el segundo me dio el contexto que yo no había encontrado.
Pero   voy a cumplir y dejar  de consultar en  foro Solo Español con una frase entera sin contexto additional, como el moderador me ha advertido hacer.


swift said:


> Si en alguna ocasión consideraras que se actuó con excesiva dureza con respecto a tu consulta, te podrías poner en contacto con cualquiera de los moderadores del foro en cuestión y pedirles que te ayuden a entender el criterio que siguieron.


Si. Puse el moderador al tanto.


----------



## lauranazario

eno2 said:


> En vez de abrir nuevo hilo sobre contexto, pongo mi consulta específica aquí.
> Estoy un poco 'aterrorizado' porque a veces me cierran preguntas (hilos) por 'falta de contexto', cuando di la frase entera, que es una forma de contexto según artículo 1, el primero,  sobre contexto en el reglamento.
> 
> No parece ser lo suficiente para evitar que cierren el hilo o incluso lo eliminen. Como es lógico, esos son casos en que obviamente  no tenía ni encontré más contexto.
> Mi impresión es que  moderación actúa de manera un poco dura con estas frases enteras sin contexto más amplio.
> 
> _La pregunta sería: ¿Es acceptable o no una frase entera, si no se disponga de más contexto?_


Permítame aclararle a usted —y a todos los que lean este hilo en el futuro— que en demasiadas ocasiones hemos visto que los usuarios no tienen claro lo que significa _brindar contexto_ y que también están errados cuando alegan que "no tengo/ho hay más contexto".

Contexto es toda la información de trasfondo... y me explico.

Digamos que alguien abre un hilo porque no entiende la frase "_hacer la boca agua_" y dice que no hay contexto adicional.
Justo ahí radica el error fundamental: *siempre hay contexto. Siempre.*  El contexto es toda la información de trasfondo que nos permite ver el uso preciso de la frase.

En el caso hipotético que he puesto, el contexto que debería brindarse sería:
1. Dónde se leyó o se escuchó la frase (un libro, un noticiario de TV, el discurso de un político, etc., lo que aplique). _En un libro escrito por Fulano de Tal, autor manchego, en el siglo 16..._
2. De qué se estaba hablando o que sucedía cuando se dijo la frase. O sea, describir la situación (_Pedro y María conversaban sobre unas golosinas que estaban en el escaparate de una repostería_)
3. De qué país proviene el texto (porque existe la posibilidad de que la frase sea un regionalismo y no un uso generalizado)
4. Cualquier otro dato que le sea útil a las personas que tratarán de aclarar su duda (o brindar una equivalencia, en caso de que se trate de una traducción)

Si un usuario se niega a (o no sabe) brindar el contexto necesario, eso es _mortal_ para los hilos ya que en muchas ocasiones la falta de contexto da paso a múltiples intentos de "tratar de adivinar" o divagaciones basadas en supuestos, no en datos reales... y a fin de cuentas el hilo termina siendo inútil —tanto para quien lo lee como para el diccionario de la casa— y no queda más remedio que cerrarlo para futura eliminación.


----------



## eno2

Gracias. Se trató de una frase completa de 10 palabras en este caso con un juego de palabras dentro de dos. De todas maneras une frase completa  no se considera contexto suficiente. Ya acepté y cumpliré  (#15).











.


----------



## Azarosa

Buenas noches. El sitio es maravilloso y sumamente útil. En lo personal, y como única objeción, encuentro que muchas veces foristas con más voluntad que conocimiento dan explicaciones y rodeos larguísimos y complicados (en párrafos ídem), o derivan las respuestas hacia tópicos o temas que terminan confundiendo al consultante (y me consta). Me encantaría que los moderadores, que veo son muy draconianos en los detalles, tomen nota de esto que se da con mucha frecuencia en los foros que atañen a conceptos en español. Muchas gracias por leer este comentario, y espero que nadie se moleste por la observación. (Este no el tema donde plantear mi observación, y ya lo he transferido donde corresponde).


----------



## swift

Azarosa said:


> encuentro que muchas veces foristas con más voluntad que conocimiento dan explicaciones y rodeos larguísimos y complicados (en párrafos ídem), o derivan las respuestas hacia tópicos o temas que terminan confundiendo al consultante (y me consta).





Azarosa said:


> Me encantaría que los moderadores, que veo son muy draconianos en los detalles, tomen nota de esto que se da con mucha frecuencia en los foros que atañen a conceptos en español.


----------



## eno2

Hola Azarosa

¿Más draconiano?
Estoy convencido y seguro que los moderadores ya hacen lo suficiente eliminando aportaciones fuera de tema o que no aporten nada (nuevo) al tema del hilo. Hacen un trabajo maravilloso en este sentido como en otros. No voy a vitorear un comportamiento más draconiano que podría fomentar en bastantes foreros 'bona fide' un syndrome de persecución.



Azarosa said:


> encuentro que muchas veces foristas con más voluntad que conocimiento dan explicaciones y rodeos larguísimos y complicados (en párrafos ídem), o temas que terminan confundiendo al consultante...*.*


El  tema del hilo aquí es el problema  de  contexto.  Ahora vas  fuera de tema, lo que podría terminar confundiendo al consultante.



> . Me encantaría que los moderadores, que veo son muy draconianos en los detalles, tomen nota de esto que se da con mucha frecuencia en los foros que atañen a conceptos en español. Muchas gracias por leer este comentario, y espero que nadie se moleste por la observación.


¿Y si los moderadores cumplieron y fueron muy draconianos  contigo por  tu comentario  fuera del tema de 'contexto'? ¿Te encantaría?



swift said:


> Lo que sí comparto contigo es la petición desmesurada de contexto cuando se trata de expresiones idiomáticas o palabras que no requieren de mucho párrafo para ser traducidas.



Si. Pero no se puede mantener el criterio o el enfoque  de contexto (máximo) y al mismo tiempo permitir dar nada de contexto o el mínimo de contexto. Los moderadores son alérgicos a esto.


----------



## Azarosa

@eno2. no es mi intención polemizar, pero la verdad es que me equivoqué de sitio para el planteo (tiene usted toda la razón en ello; ¡no me di cuenta!). Esto, por un lado. Por el otro, no estoy reclamando que sean "más draconianos"; estoy diciendo que siendo tan draconianos en los detalles de forma, también deberían serlo en cuanto al contenido.
Tenga usted un buen día.


----------



## eno2

Gracias. Buen día igualmente.


----------



## Nanon

Azarosa said:


> muchas veces foristas con más voluntad que conocimiento dan explicaciones y rodeos larguísimos y complicados (en párrafos ídem), o derivan las respuestas hacia tópicos o temas que terminan confundiendo al consultante (y me consta).



De la misma manera, a veces me gustaría saber con qué solución el consultante se quedó (y por qué razón), ya que cuando consulto hilos que ya existen, encontrar la propuesta adecuada es como buscar a tientas en un cuarto oscuro a un gato negro que bien puede no estar allí. 

Volviendo al tema del contexto, muchos usuarios se bloquean porque creen que deben citar frases o párrafos _enteros _de textos que provienen de fuentes _publicadas _en línea y a las que tienen que proporcionar un _enlace _(pfiuuuu...). No es bien así y @lauranazario lo explicó perfectamente.


----------



## lauranazario

Nanon said:


> De la misma manera, a veces me gustaría saber con qué solución el consultante se quedó (y por qué razón), ya que cuando consulto hilos que ya existen, encontrar la propuesta adecuada es como buscar a tientas en un cuarto oscuro a un gato negro que bien puede no estar allí.


No siempre es necesario que la persona que abrió el hilo nos indique cuál de las respuestas le pareció la más indicada.
En ocasiones una frase que pueda servir perfectamente en España se diría de otra forma en Suramérica o en el Caribe.... y si se indica que XYZ es "la mejor" alternativa, ello podría confundir a las personas que pretendan utilizar la frase en otros lugares.
Por ello, generalmente los hilos recogen las aportaciones, sugerencias y usos de diferentes regiones —y quien los lee determinará cuál es la que mejor le conviene en su caso en particular.


----------

